# Wales Meet -Pitton Cross CP, Rhossili, Gower - 19/03/10



## Ian-rapido

HI All,

I have managed to organise our first meet, arrival date is Friday 19th March and runs until Sunday 21st.

Briefly, we have reserved 12 hardstanding pitches with electric hook up, they have distant sea views and the site is located within walking distance of the coast path and a 1 mile walk to Rhossili which is famous for its stunning views over Worms head.

The cost for the weekend is £32. There is also a pub/restaurant in Rhossili, I think buses run up until 20:00 or its approx 1 mile walk.

The site can also accommodate for RV's.

For full information please click this link -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=282

If you can make it please make a provisional booking, the link is at the bottom of the page in the link above.

It should be a brilliant weekend, hopefully we will fill all 12 pitches! If so, the site might be able to provide a few more places.

Look forward to seeing you there!!

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## gaspode

I can't believe that none of our Welsh members are interested in this meet. Looks a good opportunity to get together for the weekend to me. :roll: 

Oh well, this post will get it up on the front page again, maybe you all missed seeing it last night.


----------



## Seeker

We stayed there a couple of years ago and must say it was an excellent spot to start the coast walk down to the Worm. The walk is fantastic and the scene at the end well worth the effort. Time it right and you can scale the Worm at low tide followed by fish and chips in the pub overlooking the bay. I'd recommend it.

Harry


----------



## hiker

Seeker said:


> We stayed there a couple of years ago and must say it was an excellent spot to start the coast walk down to the Worm. The walk is fantastic and the scene at the end well worth the effort. Time it right and you can scale the Worm at low tide followed by fish and chips in the pub overlooking the bay. I'd recommend it.
> 
> Harry


Agree - we stayed there just before Xmas 08, just as they were putting in the hardstandings. Excellent location, very friendly owners - pity we can't be down there in March!


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thank you all for the comments,

I thought the site was ideal, sites on the Gower are quite far and few and hardstanding is usually an unknown phrase so I thought that a weekend on a hardstanding pitch with power and sea views was ideal for a meet. 

There are so many welsh members on here, I was expecting a fairly good result, but it is still early days.

I have also spoken to the restaurant in Rhossili and they are pleased to cater for upto 30 people, if anyone is interested in a meal as well as the site could you please mention, either in this thread or via PM when booking a provisional place. 

The site want to know the final figures at least 4 weeks before the arrival date so please get booking on here ASAP. As mentioned once I know approx how many then I can negotiate a final price and payment can be made to the site.

If anyone would like some more information on the site or area then please send me a PM.

Many Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Groper

Just back on line after complete computer crash on Wednesday.New M/B and processor now fitted after much sweat and swearing.We stayed at this site a few years ago and it is excellent, do not remember having sea views on most pitches.Good dogwalking facilities.Cannot be sure about attending as my wife is expecting to have a cataract operation about that time-going to the clinic tomorrow so hope to know more then about date of op.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi,

They are not immediate views, e.g. your not on the cliff edge but you can see the sea from the pitches that I have reserved (along the top of the site, on the left as you go in). Have seen some stunning sunset pictures taken from there.

Would be great to see you there, hopefully the dates will be ok.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Groper

Hi

Sorry if I seemed to be doubting your "sea views" but the pitch we were on was shielded from any view by bushes.Highly recommended with or without sea views and the area is superb for walking and birdwatching etc.
Hope to make it there although we are not regular "Meet"" attenders!

Clive


----------



## KJ_1336

*meet*

hi ian would love to attend but our van is booked into dudleys for mot on the monday b4 so cant commit yet but would love to go and will if van is ready in time cheers kev


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thank you both,

Clive, I know exactly what you mean, we stayed at the site a year ago and I dont remember a sea view, we were on a hardstanding previously, it was surrounded by hedges as well, sort of in the middle of the site.

When I asked the owner yesterday where we would be he showed me the top pitches first, we were there around 16:50 and the sun was setting, I was stunned to be able to see the sea from there and the sunset was stunning.

Its only the pitches along the top that seem to have a view though. Luckily the site have reserved these for the meet.

Kevin - Hopefully you will be able to make it. 

Best wishes both
Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

I want to be clear though that the views aren't spectacular, I know what its like to arrive somewhere with high expectations and end up disappointed.

Its not like a cliff edge view but there is a distant view of the sea, nothing special in the day but on a clear evening like last night there was a really nice sunset.

Anymore interest for the weekend then? At the moment we only have 1 provisional booking. 

Thanks
Ian


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ian

You've got 2 going not one! Well you have if you put your name down as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi Jenny,

Oops didnt realise, I will enrole on it right away.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## philoaks

Hi Ian,

Have just added ourselves to the meet. Thanks for doing all the organising! We're not much for meets normally but this one's quite close and it will be good to meet up and put a few faces to names!

I've got to work on the Friday so won't get there till early evening. A meal in Rhosilli sounds good to us, Saturday night would be better if that suited everyone else.

Best regards,

Phil and Lynne


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI Phil,

Thanks for adding yourself to the list. We look forward to meeting you both.

We are planning the meal in the Worms head restaurant for the Saturday. 

The site have asked for payment to be made in advance, this then means you can arrive whenever you want. The pitches I have reserved are close to the site entrance and there is also lighting around so arriving at night shouldnt be a problem. 

The final closing date for provisional bookings through this site is now set at the 20th Feb. 

I will then speak to the caravan site about final prices etc. 

Many Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

Anymore interest in the meet?

At the moment we have 3 provisional bookings including myself.

There are 9 spaces left. It would be brilliant to be able to fill this meet.

Just a reminder that the closing date is the 20th February.

If you would like to book a space please click the link below and at the bottom of that page click "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Meet",

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=282

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## Groper

Hi Ian

Hopefully I have just added us to the provisional list.
Still unsure of date for Eye Clinic appointment for B/H.
The clinic is usually Monday & Thursday but we all know what its like with Hospitals(I worked in the NHS over forty years).

Best wishes 

Clive


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI Clive,

Just had a look at the list but at the moment you are not listed on there :? 

Maybe one of the Mod's or Rally team could help? 

Once you clicked the link you needed to fill in a few basic details such as how many in your party and size of van etc. Did you get to this stage? 

Once the booking is complete you should receive a confirmation by email. Have you received this email?

Hopefully the eye clinic appointment date will allow you to attend the meet.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## dewaltman

Hi Ian sorry I am unable to make this date but thought I would post this to keep it visible on the site you have worked hard to make this happen and I hope more will respond


----------



## Ian-rapido

Sorry to hear that you can't make it  But thanks for bringing the post back to the top. 

Clive, did you get the chance to have another go at booking a place? Your first booking doesnt seem to have gone through :? 

Are there anymore takings at the moment? 

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Groper

Hi Ian

I must have made a complete hash of it  
I will try again later this evening.

Clive


----------



## clianthus

Hi Clive

If you have a problem when you try again later, drop me a PM and I'll add you to the list.

Come on then all you folks that wanted a rally in Wales, Ian has worked hard to sort this out, give him a bit of support and get your names on the list :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi Clive,

No worries, I remember booking a place on the Chepstow rally, I think if this is your first rally you have to enrol on something (agree to T&C), you then go to the booking form, mobile contact number, number of adults & Van reg I think.

Once you have completed it you should then have an email to say that it has gone through.

Hope that helps.

Thanks for the help Jenny. I was hoping to have a few more bookings than this  Its still early days though I suppose.

I have sent a PM to those who previously asked to be kept posted regarding a Welsh meet. I havent heard back from any yet though :roll: :sad:

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Groper

Hi Ian

That was the problem - I did not realise I had to register.

Regards

Clive


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi Clive,

Your booking is now appearing on the list.

Thank you.

Meanwhile, anyone else interested?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## dewaltman

Bump


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks for bumping the thread up.

Still only 4 bookings including ourselves though.

At this rate it wont be worth running  

I think unless we have more bookings im going to have to say that it wont run unless we have at least 3 more on the provisional list.

I have sent a PM to Chausson, Chris_S, Sideways86 & Pippin who all asked to be kept updated regarding a Welsh Meet, come on guys, one has been organised now and I havent heard back from any of you yet. Even if you cant make it please let me know, I want to be sure that you all know about the meet.

Many Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## jonno8007

Hi Ian,

have provisionally added via the web link. This will be my first rally so looking forward to it. Not too far from where I live nr Abergavenny.

John


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks John, have just checked and your booking is on the system  

I will be in contact soon after the 20th Feb to confirm prices etc.

Im sure it will be a fantastic weekend.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

Anymore interest at the moment?  

Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI All,

I dont want to come over as a nag but it would be wonderful if we could have at least a few more bookings!

Thank you
Ian


----------



## dewaltman

bump


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi All,

Ok we are now upto 6 bookings which is brilliant.

Just a reminder that the closing date is on the 20th so just under 2 weeks away!

It would be great to have a few more bookings  

Thanks
Ian


----------



## tokkalosh

Would love to say yes to this meet but as I have no idea when I will be leaving Spain I had better not chance it - will keep it in mind though, it sounds ideal for me and my dog.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks for your reply Tricia,

Its a shame you are unsure whether you can make it but we do have plenty of space at the moment if you can make it.


So anyone else interested?

Not long left now until the closing date, would be fantastic do have a few more bookings!!

Thank you!!

Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

OK, just a reminder that the closing date for provisional bookings is this Saturday!!

We are now at 5 including us due to a cancellation.

We could really do with a few more???

Thanks
Ian


----------



## LadyJ

Aw come on folks and support Ian please.

We have had lot's of moans that we never have any rally's/meet's in Wales and when somebody does sort one out what's the response :roll: if a few more of you would like to join Ian there please be quick adding your names to the meets list, you never know he might be able to wangle a discount for a few extra vans.

If I wasn't heading back up to do Newark show I would be going to Ian's meet it is a lovely part of Wales.

Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI Everyone,

Firstly, thanks for your support Jacquie.

The closing day is now next Saturday (27th) and we currently have 5 bookings, that is including Altom and ourselves who are the organisers.

So we only have 3 takers for the meet in principal.

I dont feel it fair on the site to hold 12 pitches for much longer, they could be turning away bookings now for hardstanding pitches which is not fair on them.

We really could do with more bookings please.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## LadyJ

Come on Guys and Gals before Ian pulls the plug on this meet get and add your names to the meets list and have a smashing time in WALES


Jacquie


----------



## Ian-rapido

This is such a disappointing number so far,

so many asked for a Welsh meet but not so many bookings  

Come on everyone could we have at least a few more?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

The closing date for this meet has now been extended to next Saturday to hopefully try and attract a few more bookings.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI Everyone,

We are still very keen to continue with this rally, 

we are so grateful to those who have already booked and we have therefore decided to give a later closing date, I realise people may think that its still a little early to book this, however, we also need to let the site know final figures as soon as possible.

The best negotiation I have managed is to have the closing date for next Saturday (27th), the site will then need final figures from myself.

We really really really need some more support here, if we could have just a few more bookings I would be so grateful and it would make the rally worthwhile.

And as mentioned previously, if anyone requires any more information please dont hesitate to pm me.

Thanks again.

Ian


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI All,

Ok here is my daily nag for some more bookings :lol:

I realise this thread has got quite long now (mostly from nagging posts from me :lol

So just a summary to those who dont have time to read back.

We are holding a meet at Pitton Cross Touring park on Friday the 19th March for 2 nights.

The pitches we have reserved have a distant sea view and hardstanding with electric hook up. The site is lovely and more details on their facilities and area can be found at their website - http://www.pittoncross.co.uk/

The cost for the weekend is £32 (£16pn). We currently have 5 bookings so we have space for another 7 vans.

To book at place at this meet please click this link - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=282

And at the bottom of the page click "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Meet"

This will then navigate you to the booking page which is very easy and quick to complete.

You can walk from the site to the coast path and its about a mile to Rhossili, there is a lovely restaurant and bar overlooking worms head.

If anyone requires more information on the meet/site/area please do not hesitate to contact me via PM.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## hiker

We spent a few days at Pitton Cross last week. Gower seems to have its own microclimate - we had brilliant sunshine while the rest of you were getting stuck in snow!

The site's in an excellent position for the coast path (you can cut down on private paths to reach the cliffs). The weather was so good we actually walked inland up to Whiteford Point, & back along the beach & dunes, on Saturday. We notched up 17 miles that day - but it's not a compulsory part of Ian's meet!!


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks for your reply Hiker and im glad to hear you had a nice stay in the area, your pictures are brilliant!!

Well unfortunately I bring bad news, we have decided this evening that it is extremely un fair on the site to expect them to continue to hold 12 spaces and with such low numbers we dont feel it fair to go ahead with the meet.

Im so grateful to those who booked but sadly there just were not enough bookings.

So please note that this meet is now CANCELLED.

Thanks again to Jenny and Jacquie who helped with the MHF side of things and a big thank you to those who booked.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## jonno8007

*pitton cross*

hi ian.

Just to let you know that I have tonight arrived at Pitton Cross (Thurs 18th Mar). It's dark, wet and foggy so looking forward to seeing the site in all its glory Friday

John :lol:


----------



## Ian-rapido

Hi John,

Yes its a pretty miserable evening isn't it!!

Tomorrow is giving a good forecast, Saturday iffy and nice again Sunday.

Hope you have a good weekend.

Best wishes
Ian


----------

